#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-12
<Ubuntubruger4> nogen her inde der har haft erfaringer med at formatere WD Elements til ubuntu ?
<kasperd> Hvis ikke disken skal bruges til andet end Ubuntu er det vel bare et spørgsmål om at først køre fdisk for at oprette en Linux partition (type 83) og derefter køre mkfs.ext3.
<kasperd> Hvis disken skal bruges til andet end Ubuntu har man lidt et dilemma omkring valg af filsystem.
<kasperd> Der er vist ingen gode filsystemer, som både er understøttet på Linux og på Windows.
<pixiarvai> kasperd,  ext 3-4 kan godt læses via windows, man skal bare hente et program først
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-13
<mads> ? spørgsmål   -Hejsa, jeg har haft en bug i kernen som gjorde at wpa på min wireless adapter frøs maskinen. den skulle være fixet i dagens update. efter at have fjernet ndiswrapperen kan den ikke "Se" min wireless igen.  lspci lister den dog. -hvad kan jeg gøre?
<mads> ? spørgsmål   -Hejsa, jeg har haft en bug i kernen som gjorde at wpa på min wireless adapter frøs maskinen. den skulle være fixet i dagens update. efter at have fjernet ndiswrapperen kan den ikke "Se" min wireless igen.  lspci lister den dog. -hvad kan jeg gøre?
<kasperd> pixiarvai: Jeg ved godt der findes ext drivere til Windows. Jeg ved ikke hvor langt de er kommet siden jeg sidst kiggede på det. Dengang fandtes der kun ext2 drivers. Man kan med fordel partitionere sin eksterne disk i en lille FAT partition hvor man lægger driverne på og en stor ext partition. Så har man altid driverne ved hånden når man har brug for at installere dem.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-14
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål? hvordan kan jeg formatere min bærbar med ubuntu?
<[dmp]> ?spørgsmål Vi har faaet en dongle fra telenor (som erstatning for vores broken adsl), men den connecter efter sigende via gsm nettet - hvordan tjekker jeg at den goer det? (Vi fik det at vide fra en telenor medarbejder, at vi var paa via gsm).. Det er sat op med NetworkManager
<cromag> jeg har ikke nogle reele bud må jeg indrømme
<cromag> hvorfor vil du vide det tænker jeg også ?
<[dmp]> cromag: 3g er hurtigere end gsm og hvis vi skal leve med mobilbredbaand i x dage, syntes jeg det er vaerd at se paa :)
<cromag> men hvis han siger det er via gsm - er det så ikke bare at sige nej tak ? :D
<cromag> ellers test båndbredden
<cromag> wget en fil evt.
<[dmp]> Vi faar et kabelhold ud og se paa installationen indenfor 14 dage, saaeh.. :(
<[dmp]> det koerer langsomt, og han sagde at det var fordi vi var paa via gsm.. Jeg ville gerne bekraefte det, foer jeg piller rundt omkring :)
<MikeDK> [dmp], hvorfor har du så ikke bedt om at få bedre net end gsm?
<MikeDK> eller er det modemmet der kun understøtter gsm?
<[dmp]> MikeDK: det skulle ogsaa vaere muligt, den connecter bare via gsm.. Saa jeg tror det bare er et spoergsmaal om opsaetning
<MikeDK> heh, ja så er det jo osse langt dyrere hvis den connecter igennem gsm, med data osv.
<[dmp]> MikeDK: teknikeren fortalte min kaereste at han vidste godt hvordan man gjorde, men han maatte ikke hjaelpe, da telenor ikke yder support til linux. Saa jeg tror ikke det er et hardware problem.
<[dmp]> Vi skal ikke betalte for data
<MikeDK> lyder sindsygt tåbeligt at bruge gsm netværket, det er jo oldgammelt
<[dmp]> jojo, derfor vil jeg jo gerne se om det er sandt, foer jeg retter i nogetsomhelst
<MikeDK> det første gsm netværk blev jo opført helt tilbage til 93-94'
<MikeDK> efter hvad jeg kan finde på nettet altså, men selve det mobile netværk gsm, til tale, må ha været opført før
<[dmp]> hmm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Telenor Default 1 - indeholder type=gsm, gad vide om det er denne der skal aendres..
<[dmp]> Hvilken hastighed kan gsm klare? Jeg faar 2mb ned, hvilket jeg ikke kan faa til at passe med at det er via gsm
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-15
<kasperd> Hvis jeg skal opgradere fra 9.10 til noget nyere, hvad vil I så anebefale?
<kasperd> Så vdit jeg har forstået er der mange som ikke bryder sig om 11.04.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, 9.10 er ikke supported længere - der er mange der vælger 10.04 som er en LTS, med 2 års support
<kasperd> Jeg tænkte også at det måske ville være fornuftigt at vælge en LTS version.
<lars_t_h> næh den har 3 års support
<lars_t_h> og LTS udkommer med 2 års mellemrum
<lars_t_h> så næste LTS er 12.04
<kasperd> Ok, så hvis jeg vælger 10.04 så kan jeg regne med at den er supporteret i næsten to år endnu.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, ja
<kasperd> Hvad med 10.10, hvor længe vil den være supporteret?
<lars_t_h> 1,5 år
<lars_t_h> fra oktober 2010
<kasperd> 1½ år fra udgivelsen?
<lars_t_h> jep
<pixiarvai> 10.04 er et sikkert valg, den er meget stabil
<kasperd> Ok, så må jeg satse på 10.04.
<lars_t_h> jeg kører 10.10, og bruger ikke 11.04 fordi jeg synes er unity er lidt rå i kanterne, jeg kan nu ellers godt lide unity
<pixiarvai> har du link til download af 10.04 ?
<lars_t_h> den bliver nok bedre i oneiric ocelot, 11.10
<kasperd> Da vi fik Lucid på arbejdet crashede X dagligt.
<kasperd> SÃ¥ jeg ved ikke om det der med meget stabilt helt holder.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, nvidia kort? Hvis ja skal man vælge en anden version af den properitære device driver
<lars_t_h> kasperd, properitære drivere har Canonical ikke indflydelse på
<kasperd> Det var et nvidia kort. Jeg prøvede med forskellige driver versioner, men det hjalp ikke, og det var ikke i driver koden den crashede. Det var koden til at håndtere input fra musen der crashede.
<lars_t_h> Der er også X serveren==nvidia kode
<kasperd> Men meget tydede på det kun var et problem på maskiner med to skærme. Og maskinen jeg skal til at installere det på nu får kun en enkelt skærm.
<kasperd> Så jeg har tænkt mig at prøve 10.04 alligevel.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, koden i X er noget over-kompliceret crap - glæder mig til Wayland kommer med ubuntu i 12.10
<kasperd> Jeg har aldrig prøvet at installere Ubuntu før, de maskiner jeg har brugt det på hidtil er blevet leveret med Ubuntu installeret.
<kasperd> Hvor finder jeg de nødvendige filer til at starte en Ubuntu installation med PXE?
<lars_t_h> ok, det er ikke svært - næsten nemmere end win xp, hvis du har installeret den forfra
<kasperd> Jeg har heller aldrig installet Windows XP.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du skal bare hente en iso og starte den
<kasperd> Der vil være tale om en blank maskine hvor PXE boot er den eneste mulighed (ingen CD/DVD drev).
<lars_t_h> iso skal self "brændes" til CD eller du kan ligge den på en USB disk (anbefales, det er meget hurtigere)
<lars_t_h> nå ja så er det USB pind, eller et SD kort
<kasperd> Jeg har allerede DHCP og TFTP sat op til netboot (jeg har en enhed på mit netværk som kun kan boote den vej), så jeg tror stadig PXE må være det nemmeste, hvis jeg kan finde de nødvendige filer.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, Google siger: http://www.linuxreaders.com/2010/06/24/pxe-boot-ubuntu-10-04/
<lars_t_h> men du skal være glad for terminal, jeg har aldrig prøvet PXE booting, så det må andre hjælpe dig med, lav evt et indlæg på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum i installation
<pixiarvai> jeg havde nok taget usb
<kasperd> Jeg har installeret Fedora med PXE boot adskillige gange.
<kasperd> Jeg fandt frem til en netboot.tar.gz, men jeg fandt den kun over http og der var ingen sigantur på den.
<kasperd> archive.ubuntu.com understøtter ikke https
<kasperd> Mit næste spørgsmål er så om Ubuntu understøtter dual boot fra en enkelt partition.
<kasperd> Kan man installere Ubuntu i et subdirectory sådan at man kan have to distributioner installeret i hvert sit subdirectory på samme partition?
<kasperd> Det lykkedes mig at få Fedora til at køre på den måde med en 10 liniers patch til initrd. Kan man gøre noget tilsvarende med Ubuntu?
<kasperd> Da jeg fandt frem til et CD mirror var der en SHA1SUM.gpg fil og jeg kunne verificere den efter at have importeret /etc/apt/trusted.gpg som allerede fandtes på mit system.
<kasperd> Det er lidt bedre end måden det fungerer på Fedora, men på Fedora synes jeg det er lidt bedre dokumenteret.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du skal have minimum 2 partitions til 2 Linux styresystemer, de er / for hver styresystem - de fleste laver også en seperat /home så data og styresystem holdes adskildt, men du kan self også bruge en filserver til /home via NFS
<lars_t_h> hvis du vil kunne swappe til harddisk skal du også have en linux swap partition
<kasperd> PÃ¥ Fedora kunne jeg installer
<kasperd> På Fedora kunne jeg bruge et underdirectory som / således at jeg kunne have to forskellige Fedora versioner på samme partition.
<kasperd> Det krævede blot nogle få liniers ekstra kode i initrd.
<bibabot> efter auto opdatering igår - virker wifi ikke længere .. nogen ideer til hvor jeg skal starte?
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål" Hej folkens. Er der nogen som kan fortælle mig, hvordan jeg mounter en iso fil? Altså laver et virtuelt drev hvis i forstår. På forhånd tak.
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger2: fra en terminal..Du kan følgende i den mappe med iso filen
<FrostEyes> Oprette en mappe til at mounte iso filen.   mkdir isomount
<FrostEyes> forbinde iso filen til mappen... sudo mount -o loop <nameOnIsoFile> isomount
<Ubuntubruger2> Men når jeg så forsøger at installere spillet, får jeg denne besked "Please insert the CD labelled "Install Disc""
<FrostEyes> Er det et spil du forsøger at køre under wine?
<Ubuntubruger2> Wine og PlayOnLinux ja?
<cromag> hvilket spil ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Diablo 2
<cromag> burde være ok
<FrostEyes> Du skal tænke på, at under linux har du ikke drev på samme måde som windows.. Det hele starter med / og alt er mapper herunder
<cromag> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<Ubuntubruger2> Normalt ville jeg jo bare bruge deamon tools, i Windows altså, men det virker jo ikke rigtig her.
<FrostEyes> så du skal fortæle wine at den mappe som nu har adgang til isofilen.. Skal optræde som et windows drev inde i wine
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg forstår, men jeg har også forsøgt at skrive stien ind i PlayOnLinux, men lige lidt virkede det.
<cromag> husker du det med drevene på det link jeg skrev ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg vil lige prøve at læse det.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har slet ikke brug for PlayOnLinux vel?
<cromag> det er wine++ kan man sige
<FrostEyes> Sidder i et tog mellem kbh, og aalborg.. SÃ¥ hopper lige af
<FrostEyes> fra denne snak
<Ubuntubruger2> Tak for hjælpen FrostEye
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg troede bare jeg skulle mounte med et program, og så installere igennem Wine?
<Ubuntubruger2> Men så lige til er hvis ikke.
<Ubuntubruger2> vidst*
<zob> Er der noget galt med dk.ubuntu mirrors?
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål" Er der nogen som kan hjælpe mig med at installere Diablo 2 ? Jeg har selv prøvet de sidste par timer nu, men jeg kan bare ikke få det til at virke.
<Ubuntubruger2> Fuck hvor fedt! Jeg fik det til at virke, eller jeg er i hvert fald ved at installere det nu. Jeg skulle bare fortælle Wine stien til iso filen... Så dum man sommetider er (:
<Ubuntubruger2> Damn, bedst som jeg lige troede at det virkede, så går jeg i stå igen. Er der nogen som har tid til at hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har installeret Diablo 2 nu, men når jeg forsøger at starte det op, får jeg denne besked "Diablo II was unable to detect a Disc in your CD-ROM drive. Please make sure your Diablo II Play Disc is in your CD-ROM drive, then click on Retry"
<Ubuntubruger2> I Wine, under Enheder, er D: sat til "/home/kenneth/virtual-drives/1"
<Ubuntubruger2> Som er Diablo II Play Disc, så jeg forstår ikke lige hvorfor det ikke virker.
<Ubuntubruger2> Det kunne virkelig være nice, hvis nogen her kunne hjælpe mig, for jeg er virkelig på bar bund..
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-16
<Faderhval> Godmorgen
<Faderhval> Er der nogen oppe der kan give mig et finger peg i den rigtige retning, jeg vil gerne installere transmission UDEN gui og med webinterface men jeg er ikke sikker på hvilke pakker jeg skal installere kører ubuntu 10.04
<Faderhval> okay... lidt udvidet søgning gav pote så må se om det jeg har fundet er rigtigt :)
<andreir> hej alle sammebn
<andreir> sammen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-17
<B-Ronnow> God aften.. er ret ny i ubuntu, har lige installeret 10.10, men hvordan får jeg opdateret firefox 3.6 til firefox 5 ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-10
<otv> Hej alle ! Som ny bruger af Ubuntu skal jeg oplyse hvilket program som jeg skal tilknytte et link og angive Firefox. Men hvor ligger den ?
<Simooon> Åbner den ikke en lille menu med programmer du kan vælge mellem?
<otv> Den åbner et lille vindue, men der ikke noget at vælge
<Simooon> Hvilket program er det du har linksene i?
<Simooon> otv, er ikke sikker, men tror du skal finde det i /usr/lib/firefox
<Simooon> et eller andet sted
<otv> Jeg har installeret et lille program som henter rss-feeds. Når jeg så skal bruge linket i feed til at åbne hele teksten i firefox åbner den et lille vindue hvor jeg skal angive hvor den finder Firefox
<Simooon> hmm underligt
<otv> jeg prøver med usr/lib/firefox
<Simooon> Det er den mappe hvor alle firefox-filerne ligger, du skal pege på en specifik en, men ved ikke lige hvilken
<Simooon> glemte lige den sidste "/" ;-)
<otv> tak, det virker
<otv> svaret var usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Simooon> ok :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-11
<Zta1> Hvem andre end mig er nottet efter Roskilde?
<Zta1> Jeg tror seriøst det var Björks lortemusik, der gjorde det af med mig; jeg havde det fint efter Santigold.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-12
<Ubuntubruger1> hejsa
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-13
<Ubuntubruger9> Caio guys
<Ubuntubruger9> Har I haft problemer med iptables på 12.04?
<Ubuntubruger9> Al min trafik dør hvis jeg sætter -P INPUT DROP
<Ubuntubruger9> Har husket -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT ;)
<Ubuntubruger9> FORWARD og OUTPUT er sat til ACCEPT
<preben2> Wangerin er du her
<wangerin> preben2: Ja både her, og internt
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-08
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål: Hej, jeg sidder og skal hjælpe en kammerat med at installere ubuntu på hans windiws 8 pc. windows skal slettes helt og i stedet skal han have ubuntu, men hvilken version skal vi hente til ham, han ingen forstand på de forskellige versioner overhovedet ;-( Håber der er en af jer der kan hjælpe os
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-09
<Ubuntubruger2> godmorgen
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål hvordan får jeg netkort på dell inspiron6400 til og virke, hverken wifi eller net virker
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-14
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej allesammen
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har lige lavet et netværk herhjemme, og så prøvede jeg og gå på en harddisk men det kan jeg ikke pga et brugernavn og password, som jeg ikke selv har lavet. Nogle der ved hvor jeg finder dette henne?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-08
<symbN> godaften
<symbN> ?spørgsmål hvad nu hvis, man har glemt det brugernavn man engang i tidernes morgen brugte for at oprette konto på forummet, er der så nogen måde at få nulstillet sin konto på?
<CybergeekDK> hvilken forum snakker vi om ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-09
<symbN> ?spørgsmål hvad nu hvis, man har glemt det brugernavn man engang i tidernes morgen brugte for at oprette konto på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum, er der så nogen måde at få nulstillet sin konto på?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-10
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål ved unzip/unrar genkendes danske karaktere ikke, men bliver til 86, 91 og 98? locale er ellers da_DK.UTF-8 (Ubuntu 14.04)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-11
<Ubuntubruger2> Hallo?
<Ubuntubruger2> Nogen her?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hallo? nogen her der evt kan hjælpe med netværksproblemer med ubuntu?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger0: Det plejer at være nemmest at stille sit spørgsmål først
<Ubuntubruger0> Har et problem med hensyn til at netværket når jeg køre over wifi med ubuntu er virkelig langsomt
<Ubuntubruger0> Da jeg havde windows kørte det langt hurtigere :S Desuden så den stationær (den som jeg sidder ved nu) som også køre over wifi køre normal hastighed
<mads-> hvad er det for et netværkskort?
<Ubuntubruger0> Ehm Realtek RTL8192E/RTL8192SE
<Ubuntubruger0> Gætter på det er det du spørg efter? :)
<mads-> Er det i en bærbar?
<Ubuntubruger0> Yeps
<mads-> Jeg googlede det lige. Det ser ud til at være et kendt problem, som måske kan løses ved at hente driveren til kortet direkte fra realteks hjemmeside
<Ubuntubruger0> Yes også det jeg kom frem til :S Men sidst kunne jeg enten ikke finde den eller ikke finde ud af at installere den (har lige installeret ubuntu så er lidt af en noob :S)
<mads-> Ja, så er det sgu lidt noget gris at komme igennem
<mads-> Jeg kan dog ikke lige umiddelbart hjælpe dig igennem det, jeg har ikke lige nogen erfaring med det ndiswrapper der bliver nævnt i nogle af trådene
<Ubuntubruger0> Æv :(
<Ubuntubruger0> Må lige prøve at se i morgen om der er nogen der kan hjælpe mig igennem det :S har bøvlet med det i noget tid og ved ikke rigtig hvordan man gør :S
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-12
<MikeDK> HHmm  måske noget module-assistant havde kunne hjælpe ham i aftes med Realtek kortet mads- ?
<MikeDK> vist noget med at man så køre sudo m-a prepare efter at have installeret module-assistant
#ubuntu-dk 2015-07-09
<bayoumi> Hej alle.. :) en der kan guide nybegynderen her? :)
<bayoumi> ?Kan nogen hjælpe mig med hvordan jeg bruger min onlinekonti i indstillinger?
<bayoumi> nogen der er oppe?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-07-16
<secret> ubuntulog:
<secret> nvm
#ubuntu-dk 2017-07-12
<secret> hahaha
<secret> det er sjovt
<secret> de spørgsmål folk kommer med er bare ja nej spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2017-07-16
<pinnerup> Jeg må sige, at jeg er meget imponeret over Gnome Shell. Det kører langt bedre på min computer end Unity gjorde.
#ubuntu-dk 2018-07-12
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis opretter live usb, beder den mig oprette opstartsdisk, hvad gør jeg forkert?
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål opretter live usb, men under installations' sidste del bedes jeg finde opstartsdisk, hvad gør jeg galt?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-07-08
<Talikka> Nordic cooperation to promote FOSS? Not many comments in my posts on the national forums yet, I think I will send also email later this week. https://aku-opettaa.blogspot.com/2019/06/cooperation-between-ubuntu-communities.html
